# 6 month old baby and newly pregnant!



## Ivoryapril

Just got my :bfp: today. We have a 6 month old son so this is a little sooner than i expected to be here again but we are happy and so very blessed :dohh: It totally hasn't sunk in yet, what a whirlwind my life is going to be! x


----------



## Mummy~L

Congrats :D


----------



## Ivoryapril

Thanks x


----------



## baby05

COngratulations!


----------



## Heidi84

I am in the same boat, I have 5 months old and just found it I am pregnant. Youppi, it was a shock for me but I am so happy now :)

Congrats sweety!


----------



## Freya

huge congratulations! Get it all out of the way in one swoop - love it!!!


----------



## Scamp

Congrats :happydance:
x


----------



## StephBord

Congrats!!


----------



## Shey

You're gonna have your hands full


----------



## Ivoryapril

I know, and i'm happy about it! Thanks ladies


----------



## Shey

Good luck


----------



## sabby52

Congrats :)


----------



## DolceBella

Congratulations!! :)


----------



## lucy_x

congratulations!!!!


----------



## FEDup1981

Wonderful news!! Congrats x


----------



## Ivoryapril

Thanks!! x


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats!!! :flower:


----------



## baileybram

im in the same boat aswell got a 2 year old and 6 month old and found out today im pregnant again so happy but this will definatly be the last lol!!!


----------



## Ivoryapril

Congrats to you too x


----------



## Jellyt

Congratulations! I remember talking to you when we were in the early stages of pregnancy last time :p. Good luck with everything :)


----------



## Groovychick

Congratulations hun! :flower:


----------



## laurany1985

Congrats!


----------



## Ivoryapril

Thanks Jellyt, i know and that doesnt seem two minutes ago! Eek! x


----------



## Islas_mummy

Awww how exciting! They will be so close and cute together! COngratulations that's brilliant! x


----------



## emilyjade

congratulations!


----------



## v2007

Congrats.

V xxxx


----------



## happygal

congratulations hun xx


----------



## massacubano

congrats! :) my two boys are close its great :happydance:


----------



## Shey

If you have the money then go for it. I perfer age gap


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

Congrats


----------



## 678star-bex

wow congrats!


----------



## Elliebank

Shey said:


> If you have the money then go for it. I perfer age gap

I'm not sure that's an appropriate thing to say. It doesn't really matter whether you prefer an age gap or not, it's not you. And as for money, I think that's IvoryApril's business.

IA - you already know I am so excited for you honey & that we're bump buddies!! Congrats again, it's great news!!! :hugs:


----------



## Shey

Elliebank said:


> Shey said:
> 
> 
> If you have the money then go for it. I perfer age gap
> 
> I'm not sure that's an appropriate thing to say. It doesn't really matter whether you prefer an age gap or not, it's not you. And as for money, I think that's IvoryApril's business.
> 
> IA - you already know I am so excited for you honey & that we're bump buddies!! Congrats again, it's great news!!! :hugs:Click to expand...


It's called an opinion which is what we are allowed to express on here.


----------



## Elliebank

I don't think IA was looking for opinions, just congratulations


----------



## Shey

I did kind of congrats her by saying she will have her hands full. Cause it will be alot of work to care for 2 babies close in age. My sister had her daughters close in age and she has her hands full and she doesn't get to go out or anything


----------



## Freya

Shey - say congrats and leave it there! It's a BFP announcement section after all, happy happy happy news!!


----------



## Shey

I know that Freya but the only thing i have to say is that Ivory will have her hands full thats the only thing I can say to her


----------



## pinkclaire

Congratulations! James was 6 months when I fell pregnant. We are really happy but just to warn you I've had a lot of negative reactions. I think some people forget a baby is a blessing xx


----------



## Elliebank

Shey said:


> I know that Freya but the only thing i have to say is that Ivory will have her hands full thats the only thing I can say to her

Really? You can't bring yourself to congratulate her?


----------



## mandy81

congrats hun


----------



## Ivoryapril

Thanks for the comments ladies, however it doesn't bother me at all what people think, its my life and i'm as happy as can be! :happydance: We wanted them close together anyway, i know it's going to be tough but having a second child will be tough at any time. I put my career on hold to stay at home with my son so it's not as if i will have work to juggle on top of my children. Besides, after losing my first pregnancy i know all too well how precious pregnancy is and what a blessing a new baby will be in our lives, i'm not about to get hung up on something as insignificant as an age gap - it doesn't matter to me. 

When we choose to share our news we will be telling anybody that comments out of turn to mind their own business if they can't be happy for us and remind them that we aren't two young kids. We're a married couple with our own home and decent careers behind us so what difference does waiting 6 more months make? As for not going out, if that mattered to me i wouldn't have chosen to get pregnant with my first child, however i have a wonderful, supportive husband who is just as capable of looking after our children as i am, so that won't be a problem :thumbup: x


----------



## Freya

Can I click 'thanks' to mean 'like', it's a facebook habit!

It's going to be wonderful!


----------



## Ivoryapril

Thanks so much Freya, i think we should have a 'like' too!! :hugs: xx


----------



## nikkie19

ahh congratulations xx


----------



## twiggy56

lovely to hear such a positive lady! Think its wonderful...congratulations, your babies will have a best friend for life in each other :hugs:


----------



## RoseRed7

Congratulations!! This is really neat.


----------



## pinkclaire

Yeah it will be great, they will be he best of friends, personally like you this is the best for our family. I'm 26, in a stable marriage and want James to have a close sibling. God knows what people think about twins or even triplets! Xx


----------



## Ivoryapril

Yeah, we've been talking it through and realising what a wonderful thing it will be for our son to have a playmate so close in age, it will really enrich his life as well as ours. Had we not been so happily married and financially stable we wouldn't dream of it so soon after our first baby, but we're in the fortunate position to be just that :cloud9: as i said before, i'm not a 'girl', 28 is a respectable age for your second child to be born and it's not like i keep 'popping' them out either... I will continue to the be the loving and entirely devoted mother to my first child that i've been since the day he was born, he is my whole world. Next year that world will be filled with even more love when this little one arrives and i look forward to devoting my life to another beautiful little soul as well as my wonderful son, there's no better blessing than that. Now excuse me ladies, my little angel will be waking from his nap shortly so i can't spend any longer on B&B justifying my wonderful life i need to go care for him - blend some fresh fruit for his breakfast and get him dressed to go meet his little friends for a playdate :cloud9: Thanks for all the supportive comments my lovely ladies xxx


----------



## Damita

congrats!


----------



## pinkclaire

Ivoryapril said:


> Yeah, we've been talking it through and realising what a wonderful thing it will be for our son to have a playmate so close in age, it will really enrich his life as well as ours. Had we not been so happily married and financially stable we wouldn't dream of it so soon after our first baby, but we're in the fortunate position to be just that :cloud9: as i said before, i'm not a 'girl', 28 is a respectable age for your second child to be born and it's not like i keep 'popping' them out either... I will continue to the be the loving and entirely devoted mother to my first child that i've been since the day he was born, he is my whole world. Next year that world will be filled with even more love when this little one arrives and i look forward to devoting my life to another beautiful little soul as well as my wonderful son, there's no better blessing than that. Now excuse me ladies, my little angel will be waking from his nap shortly so i can't spend any longer on B&B justifying my wonderful life i need to go care for him - blend some fresh fruit for his breakfast and get him dressed to go meet his little friends for a playdate :cloud9: Thanks for all the supportive comments my lovely ladies xxx

Could not have put it better my self, especially the 'I'm not a girl lol'


----------



## Dumpling

Congratulations! Wow, they'll keep you busy but how nice to have them so close. My bro & I are 6 yrs apart & we have nothing in common really, wish I'd had a 'partner in crime!' x


----------



## twiggy56

Shey said:


> If you have the money then go for it. I perfer age gap

wow, i didnt even read this before I posted my congratulations.

Obviously you weren't taught the old saying...

If you dont have anything nice to say...dont say anything at all.

SO rude.


----------



## Leanne09

congratulations! xx


----------



## Char&Bump-x

*Congratulations!!

Hope you have a happy, healthy 9 months!*


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Shey said:


> I know that Freya but the only thing i have to say is that Ivory will have her hands full thats the only thing I can say to her

You could try 'congratulations'! 

Agree twiggy. so rude!


----------



## Ivoryapril

Cheers ladies!! x


----------



## Lucy Lu

Big congratulations IvoryApril! I remember seeing your name in the TTC boards when I first joined b&b, and now you are expecting your second! Where does the time go?!

I would imagine having 2 kids is hard work regardless of what age they are! Would it really be any easier to have say a 3 yr old and a baby compared to a 1yr old and a baby? I bet they will bring you so much joy. And how lovely that they will play together so well for being so close in age xx


----------



## hayley x

:happydance: so happy for you. Its wonderful news :)

Dread to think what people would say about me then. 2 under 2 and TTC at 21 dear oh dear I must be a crap mum :dohh: sod that we're married, and have lots of love to give.

You dont need to explain yourself to anyone, you do whats right for you and your family :hugs:

:D xx


----------



## Ivoryapril

My sentiments exactly, so thankful for all the lovely comments x


----------



## Elliebank

hayley x said:


> You dont need to explain yourself to anyone, you do whats right for you and your family :hugs:
> 
> :D xx

Well said!


----------



## twiggy56

hayley x said:


> Dread to think what people would say about me then. 2 under 2 and TTC at 21 dear oh dear I must be a crap mum :dohh: sod that we're married, and have lots of love to give.


*gasp* :shock: hails, im away to alert the church elders....


:haha:


----------



## Ivoryapril

Ha! Tut tut indeed! :hugs: x


----------



## CCWife42

Congrats on the BFP!:thumbup:


----------



## mrsraggle

Congratulations!!


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

Congrats on your :bfp:
xxx
​


----------



## Heidi

Congrats on your :bfp:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrats :)


----------



## Ivoryapril

Thanks ladies x


----------



## Heidi84

congratsssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! happy for you!


----------



## Eve

Congratulations!! :)


----------



## Pregnancy22

Congrats


----------



## LittleAngel09

Wow, many congrats!!


----------

